# Makes a great inexpensive "chamber pot"/"camp potty"



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

It's cheap, and it's form works great (for females especially). It's deep and narrow body, and sturdy handle make this plastic container well suited for urination needs, say when you are camping, power outtage, travel...it's best used while standing up! I guess it could be lined with a grocery store plastic bag for the "bigger potty" for a child. It can be found at discount stores...DG, Fam Dollar, etc for a couple of bucksJust remove lid and position in place. http://www.sterilite.com/SelectProd...ure=1&tab=Sizes&ProductCategory=221&section=4

-scrt crk


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

great idea never would have thought of it


----------



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

http://www.go-girl.com/

When I was deployed, we females used a device like this all the time in order to 'go' without dropping our pants around our ankles!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I like the luggable loo 
it is a 5 gallon bucket with lid molded as a seat with a flip down lid , all you would really need is the lid part it fits on most pails , and some saw dust and your set 

it is our tax free second toilet , the house next door is for sale acctualy forclosure and sale it is a smaller house , 1/2 the land well forget the rest the house is about to fall in on it's self and it is listed with higher taxes than we do because they have more bathrooms an a sad littel attached one car garage not even big enough to park in.

if it is going to cost 600 dollars a year more in taxes per toilet we can live with only one.


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

I bought a Lugable loo from Cabelas.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Lugg...oilet+bucket&WTz_l=Header;Search-All Products


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

longrider said:


> I bought a Lugable loo from Cabelas.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Lugg...oilet+bucket&WTz_l=Header;Search-All Products


ouch that cabelas price 17.99 and shipping , i got mine for 11 at farm and fleet and thought that was a bit steep but the seat is much better than no seat or even a standard toilet seat mounted to the pail


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Little_Bit_Red said:


> http://www.go-girl.com/
> 
> When I was deployed, we females used a device like this all the time in order to 'go' without dropping our pants around our ankles!


I've seen the folding disposable version of these. Good idea for sure! My idea is el-cheapo and allows women in a long skirt or dress to do the deed without hiking up their clothes too. 

I like luggable loo's -I have one and the "double dootie" bags et al, but this is smaller and quicker at times. Worked great for camping when doing the long, cold walk "across the campground" hike to the potty for that first thing in the morning deed was asking just waaaay too much. Very nice size and descreet, easy to clean. JUST DON'T MISTAKE IT FOR A CAMP KITCHEN UTINSEL. It is incognito in that way.
-scrt crk *(lives in a house with one small bathroom...that's upstairs)


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Great idea but I laughed when I saw it because these are the pitchers we use currently for our iced tea!


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> ouch that cabelas price 17.99 and shipping , i got mine for 11 at farm and fleet and thought that was a bit steep but the seat is much better than no seat or even a standard toilet seat mounted to the pail


I saw that price- way too much. I bought mine a while back and got it for 7 dollars. but still, I am sure they can be found cheaper now that they know what to look for.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Can't beat a luggable loo, we bought our first one for $13 if memory serves and $18 the last time. REI and Amazon both carry them as well.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

And, in a pinch ... An "empty" Coffee Can (I prefer Maxwell House because of their handle) works well.  Line it with a 1 Gallon Ziploc Freezer Bag.

countrypete ... I'd use a bucket/lid too if it meant raising my property taxes just to add a bathroom!

By the way .. Emergency Essentials sells the "seat & lid" for $7.95 (plus shipping I'm sure) but stil, gotta be cheaper then cabela's. Add a $1-$2 bucket from wallyworld or homedepot...

http://beprepared.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_ZK%20X115_A_name_E_Tote-able+Toilet%99+Seat+%26+Lid


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

Love the Luggable Loo as well. Took it out camping with the scouts and we'd dump ashes and pine needles into the bucket after each "use." Worked great and kept the smell and flys down.

Worth the $20 it costs and more.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Little_Bit_Red said:


> http://www.go-girl.com/
> 
> When I was deployed, we females used a device like this all the time in order to 'go' without dropping our pants around our ankles!


Thanks for the link. This just might end the problem of drinking too much hot coco before a deer hunt. 
Not to be graphic but I assume that with practice a girl could manage this with only her pants unzipped?

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I keep Magic Cones in my car and have used them many times with my 5 yr old daughter. They are similar to the Go Girl, but these are disposable. I also like the luggable loo, I don't have one of those but they are on my list. 

http://www.magic-cone.com/site/intro/index.html

I have been trying to find a commode that folds up, the kind like what nursing homes use. You can sit down, they have arms and look a lot more comfy to sit on then the luggable loo. They are $$$, so that is why I have the luggable loo on my list.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

cnichols said:


> And, in a pinch ... An "empty" Coffee Can


We used coffee cans or a milk jug with the top cut off when we were kids and the weather was too nasty/dark to go to the outhouse.


----------



## celina (Dec 29, 2005)

makes me laugh, and wish mom was around..she missed out on a great patent!!

she used to cut an old bleach bottle for our ice fishing trips....not much privacy on a frozen lake....we'd unzip and tuck in and it would pour out the spout....like a man standing up..i found it very funny when i was 5!


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Great idea, but dumping all that poo into the trash isn't really a good idea..yuck.
Better to use it with sawdust if possible.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

When we were kids we would be out and we would have to go , grandma would pull over to the side of the road open both doors on the passanger side you stood between them and did your buisisnes then got back in the car 

my kids have done this a few times , but even just a 5 quart ice cream pail kept in the minivan has been used many times the space between the short bench and the door just pull over have them go then buckle back up and back on the road , a few times the bucket was misplaced , so we just pulled off the main road found a quiet spot and they would go road side when it's 20 miles to the next gas station and a 5 year old yells i have to go and the are getting panicky becuase you aready told them there is no bathroom for 25 miles 5 minutes ago and they tried to hold it , you just do what needs to be done.
girls in skirts can get away with peeing just about any were , just take your undies off in the car , step out and pretend like your looking at somthing on the side of the road while you go , this could be why it was traditional dress , either way my girls wore dresses alot (thier choice) so that works also.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Jakk said:


> I keep Magic Cones in my car and have used them many times with my 5 yr old daughter. They are similar to the Go Girl, but these are disposable. I also like the luggable loo, I don't have one of those but they are on my list.
> 
> http://www.magic-cone.com/site/intro/index.html
> 
> I have been trying to find a commode that folds up, the kind like what nursing homes use. You can sit down, they have arms and look a lot more comfy to sit on then the luggable loo. They are $$$, so that is why I have the luggable loo on my list.


Look for used home patient/health care items. If you get the bariatric sized invalid potty you'll have a wider potty. They aren't too pricey if you find one used. Do a WTB on craigslist. Here's an example...it would work well with an off grid situation and is easy to clean. http://columbus.craigslist.org/hab/2099099396.html

-scrt crk


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> When we were kids we would be out and we would have to go , grandma would pull over to the side of the road open both doors on the passanger side you stood between them and did your buisisnes then got back in the car
> 
> my kids have done this a few times , but even just a 5 quart ice cream pail kept in the minivan has been used many times the space between the short bench and the door just pull over have them go then buckle back up and back on the road , a few times the bucket was misplaced , so we just pulled off the main road found a quiet spot and they would go road side when it's 20 miles to the next gas station and a 5 year old yells i have to go and the are getting panicky becuase you aready told them there is no bathroom for 25 miles 5 minutes ago and they tried to hold it , you just do what needs to be done.
> girls in skirts can get away with peeing just about any were , just take your undies off in the car , step out and pretend like your looking at somthing on the side of the road while you go , this could be why it was traditional dress , either way my girls wore dresses alot (their choice) so that works also.


What's extra nice and why I posted that specific pitcher with a really great handle is that it's narrow and not near as bulky as a ice cream bucket or can for a female to urinate in. Wearing a skirt, or dress makes it even easier to use. Even more discreet than the magic cone for a dress wearer...in this instance....and reusable and CHEAP ( under $2.00). Glad ...very glad for all the options and common sense thinking momma's out there! *(I have one too).
-scrt crk


----------

